# Question for Breeders! Litter Themes



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought to ask this would be fun to know if you named your litters after themes ...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I do....my themes are music based. Even my dogs call names are music based

Strauss is named after the Austrian violinist
Delphi is named for the Philadephia Philharmonic


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I don't have any litters yet (heck I don't even have any breedable bitches yet) but if/when I do I will not name the puppies. Except for descriptive names like Blue Boy, Black Girl, Red Merle Girl, Black girl number 2, lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not a breeder but I know it's very common for breeders to have A Litters, B Litters, C Litters, etc..

My dog is a rescue and came from a little named after the Simpsons - Lisa, Bart, Homer and Marge.  I don't even like the Simpsons but it is a cute idea.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not a breeder and this is not even about dogs, but when I would foster litters of kittens, most of the time we had letter themed litters. We had Harry, Harriet, Henry, and Henrietta (I did not name them...), we had Paige and Pasha, and we had Lena, Lucy, Lori, Lance, and Leo. When I foster dogs and their puppies (hopefully this summer!) I will do the same. On a side note, many adopters change the name. The H litter all kept their names, but every kitten from the L litter has been changed.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not a breeder yet, but might be eventually. I've got loads of litter themes floating thru my head that I think would be cute. The only problem though is that I can only think of 2 or 3 good registered names to go along with the themes. Not so much of a problem if you have toy breeds, but considering I would be breeding Afghans that typicaly have ~8 pups it might be tough to get them all named and still stick to the theme.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's the nice thing about music themes....they just follow the titles of songs, lyrics from the song, or some music term.

I will be giving all my puppies their registered names and sending out the registrations myself. The new owners can CALL the dogs whatever they want, but at least this way I don't have to feel silly when they give the dog a registered name I don't like x.x


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't breed, but all of my dogs are named after something "classic" at least in my life. Smalls is from the infamous line "You're killing me, Smalls!!" in the movie The Sandlot, District Attorney Jack McCoy is clearly named for Law and Orders best District Attorney, and Jonas is named after the Weezer song My Name is Jonas.

I feel like we're going to end up with Law and Order names for all the future dogs. I have a breed picked out for each character.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the next litter i have planned for the beginning of next yr will all be registered w/ Gaelic names....i even have my little girls name picked out (i'll be keeping a girl out of this litter).....the people can call them what they'd like but the reg name will be Gaelic....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I will be giving all my puppies their registered names and sending out the registrations myself. The new owners can CALL the dogs whatever they want, but at least this way I don't have to feel silly when they give the dog a registered name I don't like x.x


You could always pick a base (von ______________) and a theme for the "first name" (if you're going with the standard GSD naming convention) and let the puppy people choose the first name butmaintain veto power and send in the paperwork yourself so you know you approve of their choice...

Personally it would bother me a bit to have no say at all in the registered name of my dog if I were getting him/her as an pup for the same reason you don't want to let the puppy people choose...I'm the one who has to live with the name on a daily basis (well, at least when showing), so I don't want it to be something stupid either lol. 

Though I guess if I wanted a puppy from that litter badly enough I would get over it. 

Maybe that is a common custom with GSDs though; I don't know lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You could always pick a base (von ______________)


Actually, that's the German standard naming, not GSD. I actually hate that way of naming...it's so freaking BORING! Do you know how many "Chaos vom" and "Dax vom" dogs there are? UGH >.<

At least I can be marginally creative by doing it "The American" way



> I'm the one who has to live with the name on a daily basis (well, at least when showing), so I don't want it to be something stupid either lol.


Not really...you only use it when showing the dog.

I know I'll be annoyed with all the "Duke"s and "Kaiser"s and "Dutchess"s I'll get...but that's what people will want to call their dogs.

The other thing is, the dog's registered name is what has my kennel name on it, and I don't want the dog to be called something silly when people inquire about it.

There's a guy I know that named his dog "Pork n Beans"...that's her call name. It's ridiculous. She's a beautiful bitch with one of the most horrendous call names I have EVER HEARD!


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

I do not breed but i took in a pregnant cat and named her Flower
all her kittens were flower names
-Daisy
-Lily
-Blossom
-Thorn
-Rose
-Thistle
-Dandelion


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> At least I can be marginally creative by doing it "The American" way


What's the American standard? Just the usual 
<breeder's kennel name> <rest of name>
or do the GSD breeders have their own convention?



Xeph said:


> Not really...you only use it when showing the dog.


That's what I said 



Xeph said:


> The other thing is, the dog's registered name is what has my kennel name on it, and I don't want the dog to be called something silly when people inquire about it.


I guess I feel that a dog is a reflection on both the breeder AND the handler, so they should both get a say in the call name. A good owner/handler has a lot more impact on how the dog turns out than the breeder does...the breeder is chosen to give the handler the best possible starting place, but that's all the breeder can do. [/quote]




Xeph said:


> There's a guy I know that named his dog "Pork n Beans"...that's her call name. It's ridiculous. She's a beautiful bitch with one of the most horrendous call names I have EVER HEARD!


That's terrible lol...and while you can't do anything about call names, that is why I am a fan of maintaining registered name veto power lol.



For the sake of staying somewhat on topic...though I don't ever plan to become a breeder, if I did registered names would include my kennel name and be based on a theme. The pups would get temporary call names (either colors or based on a theme) as well, but with no expectation of keeping that name once they go on to their new homes. I like the idea of sending in the registration papers myself, though, to prevent the new owners from losing them or changing the name to something with which I wouldn't agree.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> That's terrible lol...and while you can't do anything about call names, that is why I am a fan of maintaining registered name veto power lol.


That's the problem...her registered name isn't even related to that God awful call name. It's BlackHawk's No Small Affaire (And yes, they spelled Affair like that). How do you get "Pork N Beans" out of that?!

And he doesn't even call her Porkie, or Beanie...he always says "Pork N Beans" *DEATH!*


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Shaina said:


> I guess I feel that a dog is a reflection on both the breeder AND the handler, so they should both get a say in the call name. A good owner/handler has a lot more impact on how the dog turns out than the breeder does...the breeder is chosen to give the handler the best possible starting place, but that's all the breeder can do.


True the handler/owner/gaurdian/etc. has alot more impact on how the dog turns out. But the registered name tells you where the dog came from. It almost always has the kennel name(s) and often has a litter theme name or a name inspired b the sire or dam. Quite often you can go thru a show catalog and know exactly which breeder and which litter the dog came from just by reading the kennel name. 

Personaly I would set the theme, provide a list of reg. names they can choose from, or allow them to come up with thier own while still maintaining veto power if it's not an appropriate reg. name. I would have them pick thier reg. names in the sae order that pups were picked. That way there wouldn't be any repeated or similar names and the dogs most likely to become show dogs would get the names their owners liked best. Just as Xeph I would fill out all the paper work and register them myself. Then I can be assured they all get registered, no one alters the paper work, and the reg. names can't be changed later without my permission.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Personally it would bother me a bit to have no say at all in the registered name of my dog if I were getting him/her as an pup for the same reason you don't want to let the puppy people choose...I'm the one who has to live with the name on a daily basis (well, at least when showing), so I don't want it to be something stupid either lol.


but the only name you really have to "live" w/ is the call name you give....most people, on a general basis, don't even tell the reg name of their dog....and the call name doesn't have to have anything to do w/ the reg name....and i have yet to see the breeder give a "stupid" name since that pup is going to be representing their lines.....

w/ my registry (ABCA) the owner _could_ change the reg name if they really want to, but i don't think i am going to tell them that at all this time.....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> True the handler/owner/gaurdian/etc. has alot more impact on how the dog turns out. But the registered name tells you where the dog came from. It almost always has the kennel name(s) and often has a litter theme name or a name inspired b the sire or dam. Quite often you can go thru a show catalog and know exactly which breeder and which litter the dog came from just by reading the kennel name.
> 
> Personaly I would set the theme, provide a list of reg. names they can choose from, or allow them to come up with thier own while still maintaining veto power if it's not an appropriate reg. name. I would have them pick thier reg. names in the sae order that pups were picked. That way there wouldn't be any repeated or similar names and the dogs most likely to become show dogs would get the names their owners liked best. Just as Xeph I would fill out all the paper work and register them myself. Then I can be assured they all get registered, no one alters the paper work, and the reg. names can't be changed later without my permission.


I understand the importance of the registered name in term of the reputation of the breeder and am absolutely not disputing that in any way . The ease of telling breeder and litter information just from the registered name is one of the main reasons I support the standard naming conventions which enable that information to be conveyed. 

I just like for both sides to have influence on the name, just as both have influence on the dog 



tirluc said:


> but the only name you really have to "live" w/ is the call name you give....most people, on a general basis, don't even tell the reg name of their dog....and the call name doesn't have to have anything to do w/ the reg name....and i have yet to see the breeder give a "stupid" name since that pup is going to be representing their lines.....


How public your dog's registered name is depends on your situation. Between entry forms, vaccination records, "wall of fame" photos, and other such things I know the registered names of a lot of dogs at my obedience club and at other local clubs...the good, the bad, and the downright ugly lol. 

I realize it doesn't matter for most pet owners as it's a name on a piece of paper that gets filed away and may never again see the light of day


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I agree with Shaina. I still resent the absolute CRAP registered name that LIzzie's breeder stuck us with. I wanted to put my prefix on the end, which is generally kosher, but I absolutely LOATHE her registered name. And this is a dog whose name I'm going to be looking at in pedigrees for many, many years to come, hopefully.)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I got a dog which was called Be My Valentine, since they were born on v day all had a name of that theme. My last dog born on v day, that litter was named quite different. 

My theme was a storm type theme.

Storm Chaser
Lady Twister
Dark Skies
Tremor
Twister Jr
Muddslide
Category 5


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I doubt I will ever breed dogs, but my DH and I do breed snakes. The differentt species all have different themes:

Kenyan Sand Boas are named after characters from Dune 

Ball Pythons are named after characters from Homestar Runner

BCI's are named after characters in the Song of Ice and Fire series

and the Honduran milksnakes are named after volcanoes!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> I doubt I will ever breed dogs, but my DH and I do breed snakes. The differentt species all have different themes:
> 
> Kenyan Sand Boas are named after characters from Dune
> 
> ...


LOL that cracked me up...nice choices haha. The Dune series for the Sand Boas being especially fitting


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha, thanks. I thought so, too... the Sand Boas were the DH's idea!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> I doubt I will ever breed dogs, but my DH and I do breed snakes. The differentt species all have different themes:
> 
> Kenyan Sand Boas are named after characters from Dune
> 
> ...


That is neat way to do it. 

My Hondurans really don't have theme names but 2 girls called Fia and Hakima they both at least end with A right lol

Volcanoes though, that is the way to go.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I formally call them by position of birth, Number, 1,2,3,4.. except Harry, couldn't resist naming him that way.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Shaina said:


> How public your dog's registered name is depends on your situation. Between entry forms, vaccination records, "wall of fame" photos, and other such things I know the registered names of a lot of dogs at my obedience club and at other local clubs...the good, the bad, and the downright ugly lol.
> 
> I realize it doesn't matter for most pet owners as it's a name on a piece of paper that gets filed away and may never again see the light of day


that's true....i was thinking in terms of when i was showing (yrs ago)....the people i talked w/ never just off-handed gave the reg name, even when asked the dogs name....if you didn't specifically ask for the name, it wasn't offered (usually).....and when reg BC thru the ABCA, when you go to herd trials you hear "Ladd ABC56219; Tess ABC389213; Shep ISDS43723", that sort of thing (#'s pulled out of my head, not actual # for any particular dog).....that's why the name itself can be changed--they're as much of the # as the name....they go hand in hand


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Ours are always theme named. Paddy's kennel name is Evensong, and she has gone alphabetically with musical terms or song titles. She is on her "O" litter.

When we breed with another person, we use the kennel name of Berncroft, which was the kennel name Paddy shared with her mom. This is the kennel name we will use with Cakey's puppies, if she has any (did I mention we bred her 11 days ago?), with varied themes. Cakey's pups will be named after Minnesota apple varieties: Berncroft Honeygold, Berncroft Keepsake, Berncroft Prairie Spy, Berncroft Sweet Sixteen, Berncroft Zestar, Berncroft Regent, Berncroft State Fair, etc. 

My kennel name is Wabana, and I have gone alphabetically using the registered name of roses. Bibby is Wabana's Bit 'O Spring. Her sister, Rosie, is Wabana's Brook Song.

We typically generate a list of possible names and then give the prospective owners some choices. We register all puppies to ourselves first and then transfer them to the new owners, so that names can't be changed later without our consent.

That way, we can track easily which puppy is from which litter, even decades later.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> Cakey's pups will be named after Minnesota apple varieties: Berncroft Honeygold, Berncroft Keepsake, Berncroft Prairie Spy, Berncroft Sweet Sixteen, Berncroft Zestar, Berncroft Regent, Berncroft State Fair, etc.


Oh I like that...good luck with Cakey...hope she took. 

She's black carrying liver isn't she?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Oh I like that...good luck with Cakey...hope she took.
> 
> She's black carrying liver isn't she?


Yes, she is. We bred her to our liver UK boy, who is the most delicious dark liver color. Cakey's mom is a very dark liver as well, so I'm hoping for dark color. I really dislike the light orange-tinged liver color!

This is Ghillie, the sire:


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

I breed Golden Retrievers and Bloodhounds with my mother. (They are really my mother's dogs.) and I call the Bloodhounds the Hounds and The Golden Retrievers the goldens.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

i had a registered dobie here before. And her name was long. BUT the previous owner named her harley. I guess with me only having dogs as pets i dont get the big name thing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

When choosing a name for Hawk His breeder required the use of her kennel name "Diamond Aire"
and then she requested the name have a bit of a celestial twist so I choose 
"Pierce the Sun"

and His call name is Hawkeye so that ties in because he is named after

"Hawkeye Pierce" from M*A*S*H


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Our breeder didn't care what we named Libby, as long as the kennel name was the first word. I believe this was because Libby was sold on a spay contract.

If you take a breeder pup from them, they name the dog.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a whole notebook full of themes... an old western movie theme, a mountain theme, a crayola crayon theme, a star trek theme.....

It's fun.


----------

